

Edward Snowden and China - frozenport
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/tinker_tailor_snowden_spy_4QskMf6BOq6VmZU3oXItQM

======
e3pi
-1000 parroting sycophant empty echo-chamber plastic bobbing head nodder. Reading HN posts last week touched on far more questions and controversies then this writer's twenty minutes of superficial and bent rehashed googling.

------
tmandarano
I'll give a +1 just for the title of the article "Tinker tailor Snowden spy"

